# Tren sides, prolactin, and acne



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 15, 2015)

So I have been using tren a and tpp for 6 weeks now, and the only sides ive experiences is very mild trensomnia, weird dreams, and sweating. Is this dependent on the individual user, dosing, or both?

My libido did drop a little, in which case I started caber at .25mg e3d. I also began using Mast P two weeks ago, I believe this has fixed that issue lol :32 (5):

My question really is, I was anticipating quicker results and more intense sides... but I havent been too thrown off by anything so far. Is this just something that is different for everyone?


----------



## Capt'n Ron (Mar 15, 2015)

How much Tren A are you using per week? How much Test are you running with it ?


----------



## halfwit (Mar 15, 2015)

It should start kicking in pretty well any day now.  Even though acetate is a really short ester, some guys don't notice tren's full effect until 6 weeks or so.  

This also really depends on your dose.  If you're running a mild dose of say 350mg/wk, you won't get the plate-eating, fire-breathing drive that 750mg/wk (and the sides) would provide.  

What's your AI dose looking like? Libido is a function of estradiol/testosterone, not prolactin/dopamine.  Prolactin just gives you spaghetti dick, no matter how bad you want to plug some glory holes.  

My .02c


----------



## wabbitt (Mar 15, 2015)

When I am running tren, I can smell it in my urine.  I don't mean I put it to my face and sniff it, I mean I can smell it when I am taking a whiz!


----------



## halfwit (Mar 15, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> When I am running tren, I can smell it in my urine.  I don't mean I put it to my face and sniff it, I mean I can smell it when I am taking a whiz!


Lol, same.  I always wondered if others noticed it too.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 15, 2015)

Sides you described are all very common with Tren. Libido is a function of E2 as the Bros mentioned.


----------



## RISE (Mar 16, 2015)

I don't get any sides from tren luckily, but since I use prami I get insomnia from that shit.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2015)

Could everyone please stop taking caber? Jesus Christ... Go read about dopamine and then tell my why the heck you would want to interfere with that? (just yelling in general not at the OP lol)

You need to up your AI brotha... E2 will affect the pp. Signs of some kind of prolactin issue would be leaking nipples.  Which you won't get if you control E2.

Curious what your dose is. Just sounds like you aren't taking enough tren to experience sides. That would be a good thing though.


----------



## Bigwhite (Mar 16, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Could everyone please stop taking caber? Jesus Christ... Go read about dopamine and then tell my why the heck you would want to interfere with that? (just yelling in general not at the OP lol)
> 
> You need to up your AI brotha... E2 will affect the pp. Signs of some kind of prolactin issue would be leaking nipples.  Which you won't get if you control E2.
> 
> Curious what your dose is. Just sounds like you aren't taking enough tren to experience sides. That would be a good thing though.


I use to take caber with every tren or deca run .5mg twice a week. The last couple I used it a bit then just upped my adex and dropped the caber. Now I'm running tren and npp with no caber just adex and I'm feeling great so there is truth to what POB is saying...


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 17, 2015)

Im running the same amount of caber Bigwhite, .25mg e3d. I didnt start that until I noticed limp dick issues... Im currently running Tren A at 1.50cc EOD, which I havent changed, but I have been messing with my test to figure out my sweet spot. I originally started at 1.50cc Tren and 1.50cc Test, after a few weeks I upped the Test to 2cc, then a couple days ago i dropped down to 1.25 Test. I am also running 1cc Mast P. I have been taking 1cc Adex EOD, and so far it has been working like a charm... 

I ran NPP my second cycle and never took caber, but I stopped after 6 weeks. I plan on running this tren for 14 weeks, so I figured caber would be a necessity once prolactin levels peak.

Anything I have wrong here or need fixing brothers?

-GS


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 17, 2015)

Also... I just looked at my nips because I was curious about the leaking bs... yeah I am getting a little leak when I squeeze. Should I have a child nearby to suck this out? I statrted taking caber 13 days ago.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 17, 2015)

GenetixSupreme said:


> Also... I just looked at my nips because I was curious about the leaking bs... yeah I am getting a little leak when I squeeze. Should I have a child nearby to suck this out? I statrted taking caber 13 days ago.



Get labs done. Don't guess. 

Sensitive assay E2, prolactin, TT, CBC with differential platelet count, and metabolic panel. Labsmd has these for pretty cheap. Female hormone panel and add sensitive E2 and PRL


----------



## Bodybuilding5 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is there anybody on here that has two bottles of tren ace they want to sell?


----------

